# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم zzNk_Unlocker  zZKey SmartZ released v1.6.19

## gsm_bouali

*zZKey SmartZ released v1.6.19! More Alcatel and Motorola added*  "Happy Halloween Day!!!"  *Enjoy with us from USA Halloween Day <Trick or treatZ> "Come On, more candy for childrens"*  *We never resting. Our purpose is bring to all our users the most complete and advanced solution never seen before*       *What New:*
-------------------
* *Motorola MB853 (Electrify)* (Repair IMEI {*World First*}, Read codes, Direct Unlock, Reset wrong attempts codes, Relock)   * *Motorola MB855 2 new firmware* added.   * *Motorola MB860 6 new firmware* added. 
* *Alcatel OT-C990 [Direct Unlock, Relock, World First {Repair IMEI} (all in less than 3 seconds)]*
* *Alcatel OT-MOVE [Direct Unlock, Relock, World First {Repair IMEI} (all in less than 3 seconds)]*
* *Alcatel OT-V958 [Direct Unlock, Relock, World First {Repair IMEI} (all in less than 3 seconds)]*     *Alcatel, Motorola IMEI repair take 4 zZKey credits*  *zZKey SmartZ, Module Features* *Brand : Alcatel, Motorola, Zte Phones, Zte Modem
Direct Unlock... Supported!
Read Codes... Supported!
IMEI Repair!! Supported!
Relock operation... Supported!
Multilingual Software (SPANISH; ENGLISH, ARABIC, PORTUGUESE, ITALIAN, RUSSIAN)
Heuristic Method*   *DISCLAIMER:*
-------------------------- *The change  IMEI/MEID option has been created by our zZ-Team only with the objective  of restablishing the original imei. Any illegal use with the IMEI/MEID,  changes or modifications of the original IMEI, are on their own  responsibility. Our zZ-Team no assumes responsibility to misuse of this  software.*
-------------------------   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   
--------------------------------
SURPRISE AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FREE CREDITS FOR MOST SATISFACTORY USER REPORT
1- @bojadzic -> 5 FREE Credits
2- @alex_030385 -> 5 FREE Credits
3- @master353535 -> 5 FREE Credits 
Please contact us  You want free zZKey  credits? Of course is your turn now, report success of Huawei module,  SMARTZ Module,, and you will be next winner!!!
---------------------------------  *Best Regards
zZ-Team*

----------

